# Looking to buy Atison Betta starter.



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been looking around at the lfs and i cannot find Atisons Betta starter... Any ideas?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Also i need some Ocean Nutrition Instant Baby Brine Shrimp


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Try www.bettabreederscanada.com for the starter. Big al's carries the Instant Brine Shrimp, perhaps check their online store?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I have lots...Atison starter, betta food, betta pro food, assorted sizes. Also have betta spa clear and one last bottle of betta spa.

Unfortunately I don't have any more instant BBS (I used to). I can't beat Big Al's prices  

Email me (see signature) if interested


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

zenafish said:


> I have lots...Atison starter, betta food, betta pro food, assorted sizes. Also have betta spa clear and one last bottle of betta spa.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any more instant BBS (I used to). I can't beat Big Al's prices
> 
> Email me (see signature) if interested


Zenafish is where I get all my Betta Pro food and Betta Spa. And my Betta thanks her for it. 
--
Paul


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I have sent email. Thank you very much in advance.


----------

